# Scott CR1-Team Issue frame geometry chart?



## 10kman

Anyone have one? I'm scouring Scott's site, and am not seeing anything more than a size rec chart, but need measurements.

-10k


----------



## C-40

*try this...*

http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=5839&feature=geometry


----------

